# Idiot Needs Your Help....



## Zulu (Jan 21, 2005)

Sometimes I find myself making poor decisions...usually impulsive, like having unprotected sex with homeless women, and punching babies in the face.

Today was no different.

I turned on my car and got the SERVICE ENGINE OIL indicator and that lovely beeping that goes along with it.

Here's where my dumb decision came in...instead of researching it first and doing a little legwork before making a rash decision...my impulsive side kicked in and figured it was low on oil, and thus probably just needed another quart or so.
So, I dropped by the local AutoZone and picked up a quart of Mobil 1 and poured that bitch in there.

Light still came on. No surprise there.

Got to work and looked on the web and found that the reason i was getting this message, was because the computer wasnt reset on my last oil change....and that, in fact...I was now running a quart HIGH.


My question is...how bad is it that I am running an extra quart of oil in this engine? Is this going to cause an oil pressure issue?
Should I drain the quart out?....Or should I just leave it be?

Please help this moron out.

thanks.


----------



## Baker (Mar 30, 2011)

check dipstick on level ground if it is to high drain a little


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

One qt. over is no problem. GM recommends running an extra
quart for competition and "spirited" driving in the LS motors.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you check your oil while the car is running and you don't see air bubbles on the dip stick you should be OK. If your really concerned just turn the drain bolt a few turns and let some slowly drip out.


----------

